# Texas Mail Forwarding Service



## nickimay (Oct 16, 2003)

Has anyone had any experience with US Global Mail for their mail forwarding service? We want to keep a Texas address, and this company provides that. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

nickimay said:


> Has anyone had any experience with US Global Mail for their mail forwarding service? We want to keep a Texas address, and this company provides that. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


I can tell you they are used heavily by the RV community... both for tax and residency purposes... but I have no actual experience with them...


----------

